# Which Beatle was the most attractive?



## Blue Scout (Feb 5, 2015)

.


----------



## Barakiel (Oct 31, 2013)

Paul still is if you ask me!


----------



## yeahl (Oct 29, 2014)

george

only smart one to hide his teeth


----------



## Fey (Nov 4, 2014)

John Lennon was part of the Beatles?? I feel extremely late to the party now.


----------



## Choci Loni (May 12, 2011)

George <3


----------



## probably offline (Oct 8, 2012)

I'm voting Ringo because noone else has.


----------



## Charmander (Sep 5, 2012)

George, but Paul had nice features. (He looks scarily like my uncle though so I don't find him attractive in that sense).


----------



## GangsterOfLove (Apr 23, 2013)

George. John was good looking when he was young, like in the picture you provided us with, but George was better at keeping his looks throughout his life. Anyway, I can't stand Paul and don't understand how he was considered the "cute" one.


----------



## Persephone The Dread (Aug 28, 2010)

You really like The Beatles, huh?



Dhani Harrison is cute. What do you mean he wasn't in The Beatles? Of course he was. Pfffft.


----------



## Dre12 (Jul 25, 2014)

None of them were good looking. Pretty good songwriters though. Jim Morrison, on the other hand, now he were a handsome fellow.


----------



## Barakiel (Oct 31, 2013)

Fey said:


> John Lennon was part of the Beatles?? I feel extremely late to the party now.


:sus


----------



## romeoindespair (Oct 16, 2014)

I like George better but Paul is hotter


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

John wears his hat brilliantly.


----------



## TicklemeRingo (Jan 11, 2013)

probably offline said:


> I'm voting Ringo because noone else has.


----------



## TheEchoingGreen (Dec 24, 2014)

George without a doubt. Also aged the best out of all of them.


----------



## sajs (Jan 3, 2015)

Is this a music band ?


----------



## sajs (Jan 3, 2015)

Idk, they all went to the same hairdresser ...


----------



## sajs (Jan 3, 2015)

Blue Scout said:


> Yes.


I was kidding. I really really dont like them at all. But thank you for taking me seriously and replying to me.


----------



## Perkins (Dec 14, 2010)

None of them. I never found either of them attractive.


----------



## blue2 (May 20, 2013)

Physically paul when he was young, john because I like his Imagine song and he was shot which is pretty cool and yoko ono is nuts, but I never really thought about it till just now


----------



## forgetmylife (Oct 1, 2011)

in that picture, i'd say Lennon


----------



## typemismatch (May 30, 2012)

Looks like I'm going to have to get myself shot.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

If I had to choose.....in this order, best to worst
Paul
George
Ringo
John


----------



## cafune (Jan 11, 2011)

(ٛ∩ට.ට❁∩)


----------



## SilentLyric (Aug 20, 2012)

John Lenon

although I think a look alot like Paul


----------



## WillYouStopDave (Jul 14, 2013)

I honestly have no idea which one's which but none of them look especially appealing if you ask me. They're lucky they came along when they did when I guess you didn't have to be particularly good looking. I don't think they'd make much of a splash these days.


----------



## SD92 (Nov 9, 2013)

Probably Paul McCartney. He was a good looking lad.


----------



## boas (Jun 9, 2013)

George Harrison, for the epic pornstar 'tache he sported during his solo days.


----------



## AllieG (Feb 20, 2014)

I gotta go with my main man Paul!


----------

